# What is it?



## billrafoss (2 mo ago)

Hi all; I am trying to figure out what I have here. Any ideas? 
It was sold to me as a Craftsman but the model number etc are gone. 
It has an 8 hp B&S motor with a 1984 date stamp on it. 
Does it look like a 1984 Craftsman (or older)? And would that be a newer motor on it? 
Any ideas are welcome!

Bill R.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bill. Looks like an interesting tractor!


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

What do the decals on the hood say under the fresh red paint? Also a picture of the grill might help.


----------



## SWRich (Oct 10, 2020)

I have an almost identical lawn rider mower made for/by Montgomery Wards. I'm not where the manual is but I believe mine is 1982. Engine parts are not much of a problem from B&S dealers, but they have no knowledge of the rest of the rig. I had to clean up the little "disc" brake on the trans, which had locked up from rust, but fortunately no parts needed. I had to re construct the forward pulley drive assembly and idlers/ guards which got bent. Once I got all pulleys lined up and shimmed I was able to use a soft tape measure to measure for the needed belts and go to a local small equipment shop to buy new ones.by length, (old school shop). The mower deck parts were apparently pretty common back in the day and I was able to buy a new blade drive bearing plate.


----------

